# Umlaute zwischen tty und X nicht die gleichen (gelöst)

## UTgamer

Hallo, ich habe unterschiedliche deutsche Umlaute zwischen der tty Konsole und den X-Anwendungen. UTF-8 will ich nicht wegen einiger Anwendungen.

Also dies sind meine momentanen Einstellungen:

/etc/env.d/02locale

```
LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LANG="de_DE@euro"
```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps

```
KEYMAP="de-latin1-nodeadkeys"

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-15"
```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

    Identifier     "Keyboard0"

    Driver         "kbd"

    Option         "XkbModel" "pc105"

    Option         "XkbLayout" "de"

    Option         "XkbVariant" "nodeadkeys"
```

/etc/rc.conf

```
UNICODE="no"
```

/etc/conf.d/consolefont

```
CONSOLEFONT="lat9w-16"
```

Ist es etwa von Nöten in der fstab eine locale für meine Dateisysteme anzugeben? All die Jahre war ich ohne ausgekommen.

[Edit]

Ich mußte Heute von xorg-x11-7.4-r1 zurück auf 7.2 gehen weil 7.4 ohne Fehlermeldung sich einfach selbst wieder entladen hatte.

----------

## UTgamer

Niemand eine Idee wie ich den gleichen Zeichensatz auf Konsole und X bekomme?

Also ein Dateiname wie Köln auf der Konsole angelegt ergibt unter X KÃ¶ln

und ein ö unter X angelegt ergibt auf der Konsole ein invertes Fragezeichen. Es ist also unmöglich auf die Datei-/Ordnernamen zuzugreifen.

Wie bekomme ich heraus welcher von beiden der eigentlich falsche Codec ist?

----------

## Josef.95

 *UTgamer wrote:*   

> UTF-8 will ich nicht wegen einiger Anwendungen. 

 BTW:

 Hm..., ich würde doch noch mal drüber nachdenken, UTF-8 ist doch mittlerweile (erwarteter) Standard...

siehe zb in der news Meldung (hier für Python 3.1) von Gentoo  *Quote:*   

> It is recommended to use a UTF-8 locale to avoid potential problems. Especially
> 
> C and POSIX locales are discouraged. If locale has not been explicitly set,
> 
> then POSIX locale is used, so you should ensure that locale has been set.

 

----------

## UTgamer

Dank dir Josef das war die Lösung.

X lief die ganze Zeit bereits auf UTF-8, ich mußte nur in der rc.conf Unicode = "yes" setzen damit habe ich auch keine Probleme mit meinen alten X Programmen, die ich vor ein paar Jahren mal hatte. Ich hatte immer im Gedächtniss das meine alten X-Programme nicht mit Unicode liefen, obwohl sie es seit einiger Zeit unbemerkt problemlos taten.

----------

